# Ambrosio rims



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

these seemed to have disappeared in the last 10 years or so. i read an interesting article on this blog:http://www.belgiumkneewarmers.com/ towards the bottom of the page- "tradition vs. technology" and one of the wheelbuilders for a top team was using ambrosio rims for the recent paris-roubaix race. 

anyone have any opinions of ambrosio clinchers? 


great blog btw in case you don't know it. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

Ambrosio Tubulars are great.

As for the clinchers I have a pair of Excursion rims laying in my room. they are very heavy at over 500 grams a rim. I got them to train on but never built them up....


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

I love them.

Especially the Excellight.

I have 3 sets of those around here, still unbuilt.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Ambrosio Excellence clinchers*



r_mutt said:


> these seemed to have disappeared in the last 10 years or so. i read an interesting article on this blog:http://www.belgiumkneewarmers.com/ towards the bottom of the page- "tradition vs. technology" and one of the wheelbuilders for a top team was using ambrosio rims for the recent paris-roubaix race.
> 
> anyone have any opinions of ambrosio clinchers?
> 
> ...


I had Peter White build me a pair of wheels using Ambrosio Excellence rims back in 2004. They've *never* seen a spoke wrench. The braking surface is perfect, you can't feel the seam. They have a small brass counterweight to offset the stem hole. The eyelets are solid. I'd classify them as a "sure bet". If you have the money build only one pair of wheels, and can't afford to experiment or take risks on gimicks, these are the investment to make. 
I've only use Panaracer Rolly-Poli tires, which mount with no tools. I can't speak for how other tires mount on them. 
Torelli Master rims and other Torelli rims are rebadged Ambrosios. They're one product that have given me no reason to buy anything else.


----------



## giverdada (May 14, 2008)

i just finished building up the front of a pair of chorus hub/ambrosio rim wheels, and i haven't had a complaint yet as for their ride qualities or durability. they are heavy, but definitely solid. i have the excursions, which i thought i was getting at a deal, but i paid pretty much normal 'sale' price. the seams are my only complaint, as they are not smooth, and actually seem to stick out a little too much, as the wheel spins true, then knocks the brake pad just at the seam. there's no amount of truing that will fix this. otherwise, the braking surface is perfect, they're comfortable for long rides, and i like the classic styling.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

giverdada said:


> i just finished building up the front of a pair of chorus hub/ambrosio rim wheels, and i haven't had a complaint yet as for their ride qualities or durability. they are heavy, but definitely solid. i have the excursions, which i thought i was getting at a deal, but i paid pretty much normal 'sale' price. the seams are my only complaint, as they are not smooth, and actually seem to stick out a little too much, as the wheel spins true, then knocks the brake pad just at the seam. there's no amount of truing that will fix this. otherwise, the braking surface is perfect, they're comfortable for long rides, and i like the classic styling.


My FiR ST120s brake surfaces were the same way. No machined sidewalls, just hard anodized in that brownish color like the other old school Italian rims had. Nice rims that I may build back up for a nice change of pace. They always gave a good ride with the tubulars at 100-110 psi.:thumbsup: 

A lot of races were won on those Ambrosio and FiR rims.


----------

